# Guides for Heaver



## snedfish

Found a lami 1502 MH in with my blanks. I am going to build a 12' foot heaver with a slightly modified conventional casting guide train. I am using Sic guides, any thoughts on using K series Fugi's as apposed to HB fugi's? It will be used only for 8 and heavier plus bait. Do you think to K series is heavy duty enough?


----------



## Adam

Have seen a few heavers with K's recently; don't see why they won't work. Otherwise the BMNAGs or BMNOGs will work fine if throwing mono.


----------



## gilly21

I rebuilt my Fusion with K guides. They work just fine.


----------



## Guest

gilly21 said:


> I rebuilt my Fusion with K guides. They work just fine.


Wondering if you find that you get less of a "ka-ching"when the shock knot goes through the guides using the K's. I'm building a CPS 12'8" using Fugi K's hoping to have a smoother pass on the shocker knot.
Sam


----------



## gilly21

I use a Bimini to Slim Beauty so my knots hit any guide. I dont know if Ive felt or heard much of a difference to report on either way.


----------



## snedfish

I have it finished. Using an albright know I do not feel the leader much on the cast. it does not seem to hit any of the guides. I still hear it going through the tip, maybe due to using a smaller ring to match the K's. I will place a tip with a larger ring.


----------



## Guest

snedfish said:


> I have it finished. Using an albright know I do not feel the leader much on the cast. it does not seem to hit any of the guides. I still hear it going through the tip, maybe due to using a smaller ring to match the K's. I will place a tip with a larger ring.


What size guides are you using?


----------

